# Refinished Railing



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Just finished this one today - took us 36 hours. Refinished handrail in black lacquer - whith spindles and risers done in cream lacquer. MLC magnamax. 

Before and afters:


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

JoseyWales said:


> very nice!


Thanks - we were pretty happy with how it turned out. The whole time they kept second-guessing themselves on the colours (they hired a desiger to choose the colours) but when we got it done they were flabergasted at how great it looked. I love it when that happens :yes:


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Love this. Great work.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Stunning change, love it!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

How'd you apply it?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Did this with the 395 AAA and shot using a 212.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

That came out awesome! What a difference.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

that's sweet:notworthy:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks nice Alec.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Your jobs always look nice man, those handrails look awesome.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Good looking railing dude :thumbsup:


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

chew ah parofeshional meng


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

High end results as always from Rcon Painting. Nice work Alec.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

How do you deal with the smell of lacquer in peoples homes? New construction not a problem. But if I would want to do this in a remodeling situation I would get a lot of flak about the smell. 
I like how I can get lacquer but end up having to use SW Pro Classic.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Pro Classic doesn't smell much better. I swear I think of plastic burning when I work with it.


----------



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

very sharp! did u do the spindles and treads first? and then back mask them? really sharp! i love the look of the tinted lacquers especially black really a rich and classy appeal.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice work! That is a fine finish and goes real good with the hardwood floor color. :thumbsup:


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

That looks awesome!


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

That look really good!


----------



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

What steps did you take for prep and how did you protect from overspray?


----------

